# Quarantine Guidelines beginning May 1, 2020



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published April 30, 2020 3:51pm 
Guidelines *for areas under ECQ* starting May 1, 2020 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/736278/guidelines-for-areas-under-ecq-starting-may-1-2020/story/


Published April 30, 2020 5:07pm 
Guidelines *for travel in ECQ, GCQ* areas beginning May 1, 2020
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/736297/guidelines-for-travel-in-ecq-gcq-areas-beginning-may-1-2020/story/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Joe for all your snippets of info here, LOL, I get more news here than from my better half who seems indifferent and typically lives from day to day and cares little for next week or the ramifications of our current situation unlike me, more focused on food, day to day requirements and computer games but interestingly very stoical at all levels, an interesting balance. Yin and Yang? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

